# Probleme mit 2. Monitor



## eeasy (3. März 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mir einen 2. Monitor gekauft um beim zocken Streams auf twitch.tv zu schauen.
Doch immer wenn ich CS:GO starte wird der Stream auf dem 2. Monitor nach rechts "geschoben", sodass man nur noch 30% zieht.
Was muss ich machen?
1. Monitor FULL HD / 24"
2. Monitor 1366x768 / 18,5"

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. 

MfG eeasy


----------



## Anubis12334 (3. März 2013)

In CS die richtige Auflösung eingestellt?


----------



## eeasy (3. März 2013)

Ich spiele 1024x768 mit Schwedenrand.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. März 2013)

Was ist damit gemeint?  *CS:GO*


----------



## dovahkiin (3. März 2013)

Musst wohl schätze ich immer die native Auflösung vom Monitor einstellen, anders klappt es bei mir auch nicht


----------



## eeasy (3. März 2013)

CS:GO = Counter Strike Global Offensive
Mit Full HD CS zocken ist nicht so das Wahre.. anders gehts nicht?


----------



## Kleebl00d (3. März 2013)

Das kommt daher, dass sich der Desktop beim Auflösungswechsel gewissermaßen verschiebt, weil das Bild nicht mehr die selbe Breite (in Pixeln) zur Verfügung hat.
Also musst du die anpassen:
 - Steam so weit verschieben, dass er auch beim Auflösungswechsel auf dem anderen Screen bleibt (hast du dir aber sicher schon selbst überlegt  )
 - die Desktopauflösung so ändern, wie du sie auch beim Spielen nutzt, dann verschiebt sich beim Spielen auch nichts
 - die Auflösung (ingame) auf die Desktop-Auflösung ändern (wenn die Hardware dazu ausreicht), das wär natürlich das einfachste 

@ Cuddleman: Counterstrike: Global Offensive...?


----------



## Kleebl00d (3. März 2013)

Ok, dann fällt der dritte Punkt flach.
Ich hatte das Problem auch, als ich am Laptop gespielt hab und nen externen Bildschirm dranhatte.

Du kannst natürlich auch jedes mal vorm Spielen den kleineren Bildschrim zum Hauptbildschirm machen, da bräuchtest du die Auflösung nicht ändern, aber warum an nem 18er spielen wenn man auch nen 24er hat... 

Also:
Entwerder vorm Spielen aufm Desktop alles so verteilen, dass es nach dem Auflösungswechsel passt (fummlig), oder schon vorm Spiel die Auflösung ändern, dann verschiebt sich nichts 

Geht das?


----------



## Cuddleman (3. März 2013)

Danke.


----------



## eeasy (3. März 2013)

Ihr habt mein Problem falsch verstanden.
Ich zocke auf dem 24er @ 144hz auf 1024x768 Auflösung mit Schwedenrand.
Auf dem 18er 1366x768 würde ich gerne twitch.tv Streams sehen, während ich auf dem großen zocke.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (3. März 2013)

ohne die volle auflösung deines 1 Monitors = Native Auflösung, wird das 2 Bild immer verschoben. Da Hilft auch nicht die Auflösung runter zu drehen damit du in Cs nen vorteil hast, also wirste wohl oder übel die native auflösung einstellen müssen sonst kannste es vergessen.

Weill ich hab das gleiche problem 1 Monitor Full HD 2 monitor röhre 1024x768 aber wenn ich die native auflösung von dem 1 nicht nehme verschiebt sich immer das voll bild vom Monitor.... ebenfalls auf dem 2 laufen den ganzen tag nur justin.tv streams....


----------



## Kleebl00d (3. März 2013)

Ja, das hab ich schon so verstanden, weil mir die Situation bekannt vorkommt 

Das Problem ist doch, dass sich, beim Wechsel der Auflösung vom 24-er Fulll Hd von 1080p auf 1024x768 der Desktop verschiebt und du somit auf dem anderen Screen nicht mehr das siehst, was du gerne möchtest, oder?

Dem könntest du entgegenkommen, wenn du vorm Spielen die Desktopauflösung des 24ers von 1920x1080 auf die 1024x768er Auflösung stellst und dann alle Fenster so verschiebst, wie du es gerne hättest; dann ändert sich beim Anmachen des Spiels die Auflösung nicht, ergo kommt es auch zu keiner Verschiebung 

Klar, unverständlich oder hab ich dein Problem tatsächlich nicht richtig verstanden?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (3. März 2013)

Geht schon, aber ein TFT sieht eben doof aus wenn er seine native Auflösung nicht hat. Total unscharfes Bild, aber so habe ich das auch noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Kleebl00d (3. März 2013)

@GrEmLiNg
Aber manchmal ists eben besser, mit so wenig Verzögerung wie möglich zu zocken, also Refreshrate so hoch wie möglich, das dann auch noch mit ausreichend Frames füttern und ab gehts.
Des weiteren ist CS ja auch so, in meinen Augen, kein Augenschmaus, da kann man die Prioritäten auch mal anders setzen 
Den anderen erkennen wird man allemal ^^


----------

